# Ramzi method?



## Hotbump

I'm only 7+3 (I have irregular periods that's why it says 13wks) according to the Ramzi method what would I be having? I know it's just for fun :)
 



Attached Files:







received_619313134903251.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 34









FB_IMG_1466173840081.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hotbump

It was a transvaginal ultrasound. Anyone want to guess? :shrug:


----------



## rosegarden620

Well at 7 weeks it's too early to see the placenta bc it's not even the primary source of (everything) yet, at 10-12 weeks the placenta begins to take over, that's when you'll be able to tell with the ramzi theory and that's why they say 13 weeks is
The best time.


----------



## WantaBelly

rosegarden620 said:


> Well at 7 weeks it's too early to see the placenta bc it's not even the primary source of (everything) yet, at 10-12 weeks the placenta begins to take over, that's when you'll be able to tell with the ramzi theory and that's why they say 13 weeks is
> The best time.

This is inaccurate information. I think you are mixing the nub theory up with the ramzi theory. Ramzi is between 6-8 weeks and no the placenta isn't fully formed yet however you can tell where it is forming based off the white thick area on the outside of the gestational sac. Ramzi is supposedly no good after 8 weeks because the placenta can move after that......when I say move I mean from its original starting point


----------



## Hotbump

Anyone want to guess?

I also read the Ramzi method is from 6-8 weeks :)


----------



## mumlol

from the location i think girl x


----------



## Hotbump

Bump :ninja:


----------



## Hotbump

Bump :) I'm having my NT scan next Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

Got my NT scan yesterday but didn't get a nub shot. Baby was being stubborn, he/she does have his/her legs open in the picture and I didn't see anything but it might of been too early. I found out with my first boy at 14 wks and I have a private scan august 12th :happydance:

Anyone want to take a guess?
 



Attached Files:







20160728_144024.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon didn't want to read and run your earlier scan looks similar to mine I sent mine to gender expert just for fun and they sent back a predicted result for a girl.. Although everyone on here said boy ha ., we will c :) both are a blessing. Have a look at my scan pics of u like on a thread I posted and maybe compare yours x 
Apple 111 x


----------



## 3babesforme

looks like a boy!


----------



## Hotbump

3babesforme said:


> looks like a boy!

Using what theory? I can't see a nub so I'm just curious as to what theory points to boy since Ramzi says girl.


----------



## Hotbump

Apple111 said:


> Hi hon didn't want to read and run your earlier scan looks similar to mine I sent mine to gender expert just for fun and they sent back a predicted result for a girl.. Although everyone on here said boy ha ., we will c :) both are a blessing. Have a look at my scan pics of u like on a thread I posted and maybe compare yours x
> Apple 111 x

The gender experts said girl for me too! I also posted my scan at ingender.com where there's this lady names mea who seems to be very accurate with Ramzi guesses. She has a list of who she has predictes right and wrong, there's about 56 guesses and she has predicted 48 correctly and 8 wring using Ramzi. She guessed girl for me.


----------



## cluckerduckie

So, would an ultrasound from 9+5 be inaccurate for use?


----------



## Hotbump

cluckerduckie said:


> So, would an ultrasound from 9+5 be inaccurate for use?

For Ramzi yes, Ramzi can be done only using an ultrasound between 6-8 weeks.


----------

